# Instalacja z innej dystrybucji.

## C1REX

Chciałem przekompilować całe gentoo na nowych flagach, ale wykorzystując okazję na nowo założyłem partycje. 

Na gentoo.org jest opis instalacji z poziomu innej dystrybucji, który dopiero niedawno znalazłem - wcześniej robiłem to tak,jakbym instalował z Gentoo basicCD. 

Problem polega na tym, ze nie działa mi polecenie 

```
env -i chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Mam tylko taki komunikat.

chroot: /bin/bash: No such file or directory

Wcześniej po kompilacji bez tej komendy zainstalowało mi się (chyba) dobrze. Drażni mnie to "chyba". 

komendę wpisywałem w kilku możliwych momentach (przed i po chrootowaniu).

Co robię źle?

----------

## spect

hmmmm chodzi Ci o zachrootowanie sie do Gentoo z innej dystrbucji jak tak to:

```
 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 
```

----------

## C1REX

Ktoś mi mógłby przetłumaczyć na ludzki ostatnią część tego opisu?

Chodzi o komendę na samym końcu. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml

Mam nadzieję, że chociaż spróbujecie mi pomóc. Jeszcze niedawno nie wiedziałem o istnieniu tego opisu, a teraz ta komenda nie daje mi spokoju.

Pozdrawiam ludzi życzliwych.

----------

## spect

ja instalowalem ze slacka i robilem wszystko tak jak w opisie normalnej instalacji bez tej komendy, a ten opis ktory pokazujesz to go widze pierwszy raz. I po przejzeniu mysle ze to tylko zmina rozmirow i przygotowanie partycji. Dlatego wedlug mnie jedz dalej z normalnym opisem.

----------

## C1REX

Tylko dlaczego mi ta komenda nie działa?

Jak i gdzie mam ją wpisywać, bo tracę wiarę, że zachodzi u mnie proces myślenia.

----------

## Yarecki

Masz tak. stagex rozpakowane w /mnt/gentoo. Wpiszujesz chroot /mnt/gentoo i przeskakujesz do zwyklego opisu instalacji do miejsca w ktorym wpisales chroot. Pozniej env-update && source /etc/profile i jedziesz dalej z koksem :-).

BTW. env -i ustawia puste srodowisko systemu. Nie ma zadnych zmiennych srodowiskowych ustawionych wiec source /etc/profile wszystko ladnie ustawia po gentoo'wemu.

----------

## C1REX

Dzięki Yarecki za fatygę. Gentoo z poziomu mdk już raz zainstalowałem w ten sposób, a moje pytanie dotyczyło jeynie tej śmiesznej komendy..... która mi ni działała. Może były do starej wersji - tego nie wiem i w sumie mnie już nie dotyczy.  Teraz idzie instalacja metodą tradycyjną.  Tematu nie było

Pozdrawiam.

(osoba mająca odpowiednią władze może lekką ręką usunąć ten wątek - chyba nikomu się nie przyda)

----------

